# Digitial Copy Too Large to Upload to Cloud :(



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Just tried to put the digital copy of Harry Potter & the Half Blood Prince on my Fire but it's 2.1 gb's so too large to upload to Cloud ... that really sucks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You should be able to connect to a PC and copy it.

Betsy


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't even think of that!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Buttercup said:


> Just tried to put the digital copy of Harry Potter & the Half Blood Prince on my Fire but it's 2.1 gb's so too large to upload to Cloud ... that really sucks


How big is the Cloud you have and how big is the movie? Will there be enough room on the Fire for it??


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

My Cloud only holds 5gb, I may upgrade that later.  The movie is 2.1 gb but uploads are limited to 2gb at a time.


----------

